# Got new toys this weekend.



## ronlane (May 27, 2014)

I decided to take the day off on Friday and one of my errands was to the local camera store. They had a set of used extension tubes (looked brand new) for a good price, so I bought them and went about our plans for the Memorial Day Weekend.

We were out in the country and I usually take a lot of photos of the kids riding 4-wheeler's and playing. But this time, I went walking and used these tubes for some macro work.

I realize that they aren't great stuff but I am brand new to this type of photography and have a lot to learn (and a ring light to buy). But I thought I would share a few of the ones that I liked.

1) Thorns





Memorial weekend 2014-150-Edit
by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

2) Flower and Flies





Memorial weekend 2014-147-Edit 
by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

3) Rain drops





Memorial weekend 2014-13-Edit 
by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## orionmystery (May 27, 2014)

Good shots..i actually quite like #2


----------



## ronlane (May 27, 2014)

orionmystery said:


> Good shots..i actually quite like #2



Thanks Kurt


----------



## robbins.photo (May 27, 2014)

Love #3 myself.  Great stuff


----------



## ronlane (May 27, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Love #3 myself.  Great stuff



Thank you.


----------



## Derrel (May 27, 2014)

Yeah, #2 IS neat! What is that thorny plant? That looks nasty!


----------



## ronlane (May 27, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Yeah, #2 IS neat! What is that thorny plant? That looks nasty!




Thanks Derrel. That thorny plant is actually a tree and I thought it was a mimosa but I just looked it up and I believe that it is an Acacia or in that family of tree. It is just off our 4-wheeler trail and I try to stay clear of it best I can.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (May 27, 2014)

I think they are all pretty great for you being new to macro! I wish my local store had some used items for me to look at. They are always trying to sell me new things.... I would buy used more often if I could find it around here.  I don't trust the online sellers as much with used items.  With my luck I would buy something and then be stuck with something that is broken.


----------



## ronlane (May 27, 2014)

SpikeyJohnson said:


> I think they are all pretty great for you being new to macro! I wish my local store had some used items for me to look at. They are always trying to sell me new things.... I would buy used more often if I could find it around here.  I don't trust the online sellers as much with used items.  With my luck I would buy something and then be stuck with something that is broken.



Thanks Spikey. I can understand your reluctance to buying used online. Try B&H or Adorama, they have used stuff and are big reputable dealers.


----------



## JacaRanda (May 27, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Love #3 myself. Great stuff



I agree, #3 is great.


----------



## ronlane (May 27, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Love #3 myself. Great stuff
> ...



Thanks JacaRanda


----------

